# replacement rear axles



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

does anyone know any vendors that sell a rear axle replacement kit for a 65 (axle,bearings,studs etc) 
thanks:cheers


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

crustysack said:


> does anyone know any vendors that sell a rear axle replacement kit for a 65 (axle,bearings,studs etc)
> thanks:cheers


Hey CS, if "the usual suspects" (OPGI, Ames, ThePartsPlaceInc, Year One, etc.) don't have them, I'd suggest trying one of the performance axle shops like Moser, Currie, Strange, etc. - perhaps one of the suspension specialty shops (Spohn, Global West, BMR, etc.)

Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

crustysack said:


> does anyone know any vendors that sell a rear axle replacement kit for a 65 (axle,bearings,studs etc)
> thanks:cheers


i would go used but these guys can make you a new one.


Moser Engineering - Axles


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Crusty, OPGI has the axles--part #C220441 PY has the seal/bearing set--#RPU31 Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've always gone with boneyard parts, but they're drying up and often have bent flanges. New would be the best option......


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup thats what i figured- $199 per axel plus bearings and seals and summit makes a kit for a 65 chevelle for $216 complete. ahhh the price of exclusivity


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Crusty, I wish i could have some sympathy for you!!!!:lol:


----------

